# Usb Headset Kubuntu 12.04



## illousion (10. November 2012)

Hallo erstmal,
Um Informatikhausaufgaben zu effektiv in gruppenarbeit zu erledigen, wollte ich via skype mit einem kumpel sprechen, doch leider sagt linux nein zu meinem headset (kenne mich leider auch nicht soo mit linux aus).

Hab mich mithilfe von google etwas erkundigt und dadurch herausgefunden dass linux eher jaein sagt.
Das headset ist angeschlossen, an den usb-ports erkannt ("Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0d8c:0102 C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM106 Like Sound Device") und wird mir auch unter den sound ausgabegeräten als "CM106 Like Sound Device Analog Stereo" angezeigt.
Verwunderlich ist evtl, dass mein headset ein surround headset ist (---> SPEEDLINK / Products / Gaming Accessories / PC Gaming / Headphones & Microphones / Headsets / MEDUSA NX 5.1 Surround Headset ) 
kann mir jmd sagen wie ich ton bekomme?
(und ja ich habe schon versucht die Lautstärke im Mixer anzupassen ._.)

Schonmal Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Java_Jim (11. November 2012)

Du könntest versuchen, über den ALSA-Mixer etwas zu verändern; vielleicht gibt es dort eine Einstellung die dir weiterhilft.

Um in den ALSA-Mixer zu kommen, öffnest du eine Shell bzw. Terminal und gibst (ohne Anfürungszeichen) "alsamixer" ein.
Dort werden dir Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu den Audiogeräten gezeigt. Evt. musst du noch zum Headset wechseln(F6).
Vielleicht hilft es, die Anzahl der Kanäle zu ändern. Oder probier zur Not einfach mal ein paar Einstellungen aus.

Wenn du Hilfe zum Programm brauchst kannst du in der Shell "man alsamixer" eingeben(ebenfalls ohne Anfürungszeichen), oder nochmal im Forum schreiben.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. November 2012)

Als erstes musst du die entsprechende (USB-) Soundkarte als Ein-/ Ausgabegerät wählen. Es reicht nicht, die Lautstärke zu erhöhen, wenn alle Programme ihren Ton noch an deine PCI-Soudkarte leiten. Wo man das umstellt, unterscheidet sich je nach Desktop-Oberfläche. Was benutzt du?


----------



## illousion (12. November 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Als erstes musst du die entsprechende (USB-) Soundkarte als Ein-/ Ausgabegerät wählen. Es reicht nicht, die Lautstärke zu erhöhen, wenn alle Programme ihren Ton noch an deine PCI-Soudkarte leiten. Wo man das umstellt, unterscheidet sich je nach Desktop-Oberfläche. Was benutzt du?


 
ich benutze Kubuntu, also KDE, wie es auch in der überschrift steht 
hab die ausgaben schon umgestellt, da passiert nichts, einfach hauptkanal auf das usb teil gestellt, rausgekommen ist nichts, auch testsounds werden ja nciht abgespielt...


----------



## Bauer87 (13. November 2012)

Sorry,hatte die Überschrift übersehen. Wenn selbst die Testsounds aus den KDE-Einstellungen nicht laufen, dürfte es daran nicht liegen, aber probier trotzdem mal manuell die Standardsoundkarte von ALSA zu ändern:

```
asoundconf set-default-card 1
```
Ansonsten hab ich leider eine Idee.


----------



## illousion (13. November 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich leider eine Idee.


 
schade 

edit: übrigens *K*eine idee


----------



## s|n|s (13. November 2012)

was sagt lsusb?
was ist mit pulseaudio und pavucontrol?


----------



## illousion (15. November 2012)

```
illousion@illousionsComputer:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1e7d:2d51 ROCCAT Kone+ Mouse
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1e7d:319c ROCCAT 
[B]Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0d8c:0102 C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM106 Like Sound Device[/B]
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:8174 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
```

pulseaudio und pavucontroll sagt mir als totalnoob leider nichts


----------



## Dragonix (17. November 2012)

[ubuntu] auto start using USB headset - Ubuntu Forums hier steht, dass man in Skype das Gerät wählen kann. Hast du das schon probiert?

Ansonsten schau mal hier, das mit aplay -l an, aber asound.conf ist sehr sehr eklig und ich würde definitiv die Methode unten zuerst probieren... ALSA - Gentoo Linux Wiki

Alternativ sollte auch das gehen: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=20271

Wenn das alles nix hilft: Poste mal die Ausgaben der in den oben genannten Programme!

Edit: Und nur um sicher zu gehen: Im Einstellungscenter von KDE hast du die Prioritäten schon richtig gesetzt!?


----------

